# Gouge sharpening jig.



## dustytools

I finally got around to making my sharpening jig for my gouges. I modeled it after the Wolverine jig. I sharpened about 4 or 5 gouges with it and it works pretty good. View attachment 68065


View attachment 68066


----------



## buzz sawyer

dustytools said:


> I finally got around to making my sharpening jig for my gouges. I modeled it after the Wolverine jig. I sharpened about 4 or 5 gouges with it and it works pretty good.




Looks pretty good. Took minute to see the angle iron. Looks like the wooden anchor blocks are cut to fit the angle and adjustable for different goudge length? Any trouble overheating the metal - what speed is your grinder?


----------



## dustytools

buzz sawyer said:


> Looks pretty good. Took minute to see the angle iron. Looks like the wooden anchor blocks are cut to fit the angle and adjustable for different goudge length? Any trouble overheating the metal - what speed is your grinder?



The grinder is 3200 RPM's. No problems at all with overheating, I basically just let the weight of the gouge rest against the wheel. Yes, you just adjust the angle in or out for different lenght gouges. The clamp still isnt to my liking so Im gonna work on that feature.


----------



## dustytools

I went down to the shop tonight and double checked the RPM's of the grinder and it is 3450.


----------



## aquan8tor

Looks pretty good. In regards to overheating, I get that problem every once in a while; blued edges. I keep a cup full of water next to the grinder so I can cool the tool down as I grind. Now you need to make yourself a fingernail grinding jig. I cheated and bought the OneWay vari-grind jig when I was in Woodcraft last fall. Good job, BTW. Wish I had a welder!!


----------



## dustytools

aquan8tor said:


> Looks pretty good. In regards to overheating, I get that problem every once in a while; blued edges. I keep a cup full of water next to the grinder so I can cool the tool down as I grind. Now you need to make yourself a fingernail grinding jig. I cheated and bought the OneWay vari-grind jig when I was in Woodcraft last fall. Good job, BTW. Wish I had a welder!!



This fingernail jig that you speak of, is it something that I can incorporate into my existing jig by simply making a riser to get the gouge up higher on the grinder wheel. Any pictures or links?


----------



## dustytools

dustytools said:


> This fingernail jig that you speak of, is it something that I can incorporate into my existing jig by simply making a riser to get the gouge up higher on the grinder wheel. Any pictures or links?



Actually what I should have said is, get the handle up higher so that I can change the angle in which the tool is ground at.


----------



## aquan8tor

A fingernail grinding jig will actually hold the gouge shank itself, and pivot in the "pocket" formed by the angle iron you're resting the tool handle against for a flat grind. Here's a link that has a bunch of different DIY fingernail jigs.

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_articles.html#sharpening

The one labeled "make your own fingernail grind" is the one I think is the easiest, but there are a few others that people have made that are a little more elaborate and will hold different sizes & shapes of gouges. The first article has an elaborate base set up that is completely unnecessary. Just rest the bolt or rod, whatever you attatch the wood block to, in the "L" pocket of the angle iron. Here's a link to the Oneway jig, so you know what I'm talking about that people are copying:
http://www.oneway.ca/sharpening/vari-grind.htm


----------



## dustytools

Thanks for the info.


----------



## gallianp

I have often wondered what the results would be if the gouge tang was bent or not inserted straight into the handle? Would the jig still give good results?


----------



## aquan8tor

I think that depends on how pronounced the bend is. I learned the hard way to pre-drill the blank when making a tool handle. I ended up with a very slightly diagonal hole & it ended up with the end of a 20" long hollowing tool being very crooked. In this case, I'd say yeah, it'd matter about the tang being bent, but I think a tool with a very bent tang would be less than functional no matter how you try to sharpen it. JMHO. EDIT: most of the tangs on my tools are at least 5/16" thick x 1/2", if not 3/8" or 1/2" thick. I'd be hard pressed to bend it unless heated with a torch first.


----------

